

My email made me miserable. So I decided to build my own email app from scratch - dmbaggett
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2015/02/email_overload_building_my_own_email_app_to_reach_inbox_zero.html?wpsrc=sp_all_native_by-section

======
scrumper
This is a pretty impressive achievement for a casual programmer. I really
didn't expect a working product at the end of it. I enjoyed the article, too.

By focusing just on his own needs, the author created a nice, lightweight
implementation of an organizational feature I've seen hinted at in heavyweight
clients like Outlook. I can easily see how a team of professional programmers
trying to create this for a market would fail, where one motivated amateur*
got the job done.

I'd use a thick client version of this, with his keyboard shortcuts, Project
view, and easily accessible attachments.

*in its non-pejorative sense.

